# My New Girl... What so ya think?



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

I need help to think of a name for this pretty little thing. When I see her I think of like an elf or fairy or butterfly or something???

I want to name her something cute and girlie... She's just a grade doe, so it's just gonna be a call name, but still; she's GOTTA have a name! Any thoughts? 

Thank you! onder:

*Edited 5/10/11- Thank you for all your input, I've narrowed it down to 
Pixie
Trixie 
Monarch
I'm gonna set up a poll and which ever one gets it, that's what I'll call her!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's adorable! Congrats!

Names: 
Twinkle
Star
Glitter
Butterscotch
Missy
Flower
Pixie
Daisy

Can't think of anything else. Hope you like at least a couple of those.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Tinkerbelle?

Trixie? 

She's pretty


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

I already had pups named Star and Daisy, so I do LOVE those names, I also think that Glitter and Pixie are cute. I also like Trixie...

:?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL shes cute!!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:greengrin: I thought so, I saw her and had to have her, and I raise registered Boers, LOL, they are not so sure what to think of their funny colored friend. I'm hoping to get her tamed up enough where I can Milk her and freeze the milk for needy kids, (if I have situations where I end up with bottle babies.) I don't know the first thing about milking goats though... LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Pixie or Flutter


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! Given her color, how about "Monarch" as in butterfly?  She's a pretty girl.

Deb Mc


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

She's really pretty. I really like Monarch!


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I like Trixie.  I have a Shih Tzu named Trixie and she's such a sweetie.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

My grandma has a Shih Tzu! I think thew are adorable!!!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, it's time to close the poll I think... 

And Trixie has it, so thNk u all for helping me, they were all pretty names!! From here on out my new girl shall be called;

Trixie!!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

:stars: great choice!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Cute name for a cute goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.... :hi5:  :thumb:


----------

